# Furminator



## Juanelle (Jan 1, 2010)

I just saw the Furmintaor site from a friend. I wondered if anyone uses this, and if it works well. Coconut doesn't like to be combed at all. I use a comb that has wide spacing, and hold my hand between his skin and the comb, but his still protests. Just wondering if this would make life a little easier?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Isn't the furminator a tool used for the undercoats of dogs that shed?

if it is....maltese don't have fur, they have hair - and they don't have undercoats nor do they shed.

As for it working to groom? ummmm....I don't know....never tried it. Maybe you could borrow someones before investing in one.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I wouldn't try it on a malt! I have one for my golden and the teeth seem like they are a little sharp so I *think* it works by cutting out the undercoat. So if that's the case...no no no!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The Furminator is definitely NOT for use with a Maltese coat. It is made for dogs with undercoat & shed, like Labs, German Shepherds, etc...please do not try this. It will likely completely ruin Coconut's coat.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I have one that I use on my Pug, but there is no way I'd touch Angel's hair with it.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have one for my cat and it works great for him. I would never use it on my malt. 

All I do with Izzy is a good combout everyday with a Chris Christenson Buttercomb.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I wouldn't even recommend it for animals that do shed. I tried it for my Ragdoll cat who has long hair and sheds like crazy. It completely ruined his once beautiful coat. I took it back to the store. After using it on his back, he got completely matted. I had to cut so much of his hair out. And he still randomly gets matts a year later. I say NO way for any animal.

I stick with regular brushes and combs for him, works much better..or the zoom groom. But defintely not for a Malt!!!! Thy don't shed! From what I remember the directions even said only for pets that shed.


----------

